# The Witcher: Netflix-Trailer zur Comic-Con erwartet sowie weitere Film- und Serien-Highlights



## PCGH-Redaktion (16. Juli 2019)

Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung gefragt zu *The Witcher: Netflix-Trailer zur Comic-Con erwartet sowie weitere Film- und Serien-Highlights*

						Im US-amerikanischen San Diego startet in Kürze die internationale Comic-Con und auch die kommende Netflix-Serie The Witcher wird auf der führenden Messe rund um Comics, SciFi und Fantasy vertreten sein. Darüber hinaus werden auch zahlreiche neue Details zu anderen Franchises erwartet, darunter Game of Thrones, Marvel und DC.

						Bitte beachten Sie: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert. Allgemeine Fragen und Kritik zu Online-Artikeln von PC Games Hardware sind im Feedback-Unterforum zu veröffentlichen und nicht im Kommentarthread zu einer News. Dort werden sie ohne Nachfragen entfernt.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zurück zum Artikel: *The Witcher: Netflix-Trailer zur Comic-Con erwartet sowie weitere Film- und Serien-Highlights*


----------



## Rollora (17. Juli 2019)

Tja also ich spiel gerade Witcher zum ersten Mal und bin sehr angetan. Aber auf eine Serie hoffe ich dennoch nicht. Kann den Geist unmöglich einfangen


----------

